# Shipping



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Greetings

Shipping a 20' container to Manila. Trying to pin down the costs of getting thru the customs folks. I am a 13A guy but have been for a number of years so that 30 day window is long gone. Furniture and household goods...all visible used. One shipping company says that i will pay nothing except what I pay up front to them - Filipino company. US company says I will pay "something" and need to go to Manila to sign for the load and pay what is owed the the government at that time.

Just trying to avoid sticker shock. Anyone gone thru this process lately?

Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have no experience with this but found a PDF file. It sounds like you are still stateside and good job obtaining your 13a before settling here. I'd check with the Philippine Consulate stateside, work everything out, if there is a 30 day requirement than see if they have a waiver on that. If a no go I wouldn't trust anyone's word on fee's, if you can sell it ... sell it and buy what you need here.

http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/uploads/pdfs/DutyFreeImportation.pdf


----------



## vansy1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Greetings
> 
> Shipping a 20' container to Manila. Trying to pin down the costs of getting thru the customs folks. I am a 13A guy but have been for a number of years so that 30 day window is long gone. Furniture and household goods...all visible used. One shipping company says that i will pay nothing except what I pay up front to them - Filipino company. US company says I will pay "something" and need to go to Manila to sign for the load and pay what is owed the the government at that time.
> 
> ...


i haven't done that but thanks for the update mate ! it helps me a lot


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I have no experience with this but found a PDF file. It sounds like you are still stateside and good job obtaining your 13a before settling here. I'd check with the Philippine Consulate stateside, work everything out, if there is a 30 day requirement than see if they have a waiver on that. If a no go I wouldn't trust anyone's word on fee's, if you can sell it ... sell it and buy what you need here.
> 
> http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/uploads/pdfs/DutyFreeImportation.pdf


This information is great. My wife is due to get her US passport any day now. We will get the paperwork together and visit with the Embassy in New York to polish the details Not sure that my 13A will cover the issue since i have had it for 5 years so far lol and i applied and went thru the procedure when i was in the PI ...it was like having your fingernails pulled out especially for me a guy with zero patience. I have heard great things about the NY folks - fingers crossed The cost is an issue but my real goal is to avoid the hassle in Manila after the load is in the PI and being forced to deal with their version of bureaucrats Thanks for the help

Mike


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Greetings
> 
> Shipping a 20' container to Manila. Trying to pin down the costs of getting thru the customs folks. I am a 13A guy but have been for a number of years so that 30 day window is long gone. Furniture and household goods...all visible used. One shipping company says that i will pay nothing except what I pay up front to them - Filipino company. US company says I will pay "something" and need to go to Manila to sign for the load and pay what is owed the the government at that time.
> 
> ...


Reb, I have been looking at this problem for over 2 years, I get frustrated and walk away for a few months. Ultimately we wish to bring our household goods and furniture to the Philippines, I have asked on this site and others if any one has had first hand experiences with this, we get lots of info from members but none of them actually going through the process.
Over a year ago I spoke to the PRA with regards to this and the US $7,000 import/tax free threshold, my question to them was "who" values my personal belongings that I will ship?
Their response was "well sir that would be up to customs, BIR and the ports authority," groan.

I know this is long winded but so are the definitions by customs and BIR and it appears that it is in the hands of the gods and brown paper bags on the day. I got quotes from an Ozzie company to ship, they only landed into Manila, shipping up north was up to me but the dude I spoke to (shipping company) suggested that I take lots of cash to make things run smoothly with the powers that be in Manila from his experience, most countries call it bribes or even fraud. His company only landed to Manila because of the problems there after.
I got a quote from a Manila based company that said the same thing, maybe now that Duterte is cleaning things up it may change.

Yesterday I spoke with a nice chap in the Philippines consulate in Sydney, at length, no answers, he was aware of the SRRV and the SIRV but not the implications or reasoning for my questions, (shipping) though sympathetic could only help by suggesting that I email the Philippines Trade Commissioner so that my queries could be looked at, analysed, scrutinised and an appropriate answer could be returned.
It seems easier to sell here and start again there but so much of what we have and want is not replaceable in the Philippines.

Reb, I would be interested to know the shipping company you spoke to as the one in Manila that I dealt with had no knowledge of the SRRV or SIRV.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Reb, I have been looking at this problem for over 2 years, I get frustrated and walk away for a few months. Ultimately we wish to bring our household goods and furniture to the Philippines, I have asked on this site and others if any one has had first hand experiences with this, we get lots of info from members but none of them actually going through the process.
> Over a year ago I spoke to the PRA with regards to this and the US $7,000 import/tax free threshold, my question to them was "who" values my personal belongings that I will ship?
> Their response was "well sir that would be up to customs, BIR and the ports authority," groan.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I have to add that I also spoke to customs in Manila and the BIR some 12 month ago and they said that they had never heard of the SRRV and the 7K free import by foreigners relocating to the Philippines.

Cheers, steve.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Please look into Manila Forwarders, I used them when I moved here and was satisfied with them. They are familiar with the SRRV visa exemption and will work with the authorities on this end to clear your cargo for delivery. They picked up on the US end and delivered on the Manila end without me ever meeting the people from Customs, BIR, or any other agency. I would use them again...

Balikbayan Box - Manila Forwarders


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Household goods shipping*



BGCExpat said:


> Please look into Manila Forwarders, I used them when I moved here and was satisfied with them. They are familiar with the SRRV visa exemption and will work with the authorities on this end to clear your cargo for delivery. They picked up on the US end and delivered on the Manila end without me ever meeting the people from Customs, BIR, or any other agency. I would use them again...
> 
> Balikbayan Box - Manila Forwarders


BGC, so were there any other costs on this end and how much?  And if you don't mind ... what was the value would you put your shipment at?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BGCExpat said:


> Please look into Manila Forwarders, I used them when I moved here and was satisfied with them. They are familiar with the SRRV visa exemption and will work with the authorities on this end to clear your cargo for delivery. They picked up on the US end and delivered on the Manila end without me ever meeting the people from Customs, BIR, or any other agency. I would use them again...
> 
> Balikbayan Box - Manila Forwarders


Thanks BGC, I am pretty sure I have contacted this company both in Australia and PH.
From memory they only ship containers commercially from Australia not domestic one off shipments though they will take as many Balakbayan boxes I can throw at them, they have a depot on the Gold Coast, I may be wrong so I will give them another call.
Did you ship a container full or just boxes?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> BGC, so were there any other costs on this end and how much?  And if you don't mind ... what was the value would you put your shipment at?


Can I also ask if that was for a container or for Balikbayan Boxes?

Ah Steve beat me to the punch with the same question.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have checked out their site and looks like a good service, as you said BGC they do the lot, even let you pack the container yourself if you want. Pity they don't offer that service here. Agents yes but commercial shipping and Balakbayan boxes only it appears.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

I rented 10 linear feet of space out of a 20 foot container (10x8x8.5 if anyone needs cubic foot space), with pick up at my house in Los Angeles and delivery to my condo in Manila. It was assorted household stuff all boxed up (Balikbayan Box style), weighed, and labeled, along with clothing, 3 flatscreen TVs, assorted electronics, and an electric bike. I still had enough room to pack my king-sized bed, wish I would have brought it - my Tempurpedic mattress is about the only thing I really miss!

Manila Forwarders had an empty bill-of-lading spreadsheet ready for me to fill in with weights and values, I tried to keep the total value around the $7,000 mark to avoid any customs and BIR charges on this end... 

My own assessment of value was used by the girl who worked the load through the customs process, since it was all clearly used personal stuff I don't think there was much of a customs issue. I used that valuation for insurance purposes as well.

It was great to have MF take on all the the shipping and moving responsibilities, once I packed it on the origin end all I had to do was get on a plane and wait 5 weeks for home-delivery in Manila. 

After it was all delivered I noticed none of the boxes had even been opened, I think because these folks do so much shipping, and knew the SRRV exemption level, they use their relationships within the people at both Customs and BIR to get a standard load like mine through unmolested.

That type of service is not free of course, it ran just under $4,000 for the pick-up, pan-Pacific shipping, clearing of goods, and delivery to my new address in the Philippines... No other costs were involved once I contracted with MF, your mileage may vary of course...

It seems expensive but I looked at similar full-service moving packages to go from both LA-NY, and LA to Las Vegas just to compare; moving my belongings to the Philippines was about the same price as a move to the east-coast, and just a little more than a move across the California state line. 

All that and only 1 thing ended up being broken once it was all unpacked; and it was my fault for not packing it right to begin with. All things considered I would use them again and would recommend them to anyone making the move here...


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

BGCExpat said:


> I rented 10 linear feet of space out of a 20 foot container (10x8x8.5 if anyone needs cubic foot space), with pick up at my house in Los Angeles and delivery to my condo in Manila. It was assorted household stuff all boxed up (Balikbayan Box style), weighed, and labeled, along with clothing, 3 flatscreen TVs, assorted electronics, and an electric bike. I still had enough room to pack my king-sized bed, wish I would have brought it - my Tempurpedic mattress is about the only thing I really miss!
> 
> Manila Forwarders had an empty bill-of-lading spreadsheet ready for me to fill in with weights and values, I tried to keep the total value around the $7,000 mark to avoid any customs and BIR charges on this end...
> 
> ...


Thanks for such an informative report, very useful. They certainly sound like a good outfit. I will email them for a quote for later on this year when we move across full time.
Cheers
David


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks BGC for a quick breakdown on items and cost ... ugh I think at that cost I would sell my things, send only must haves by Balikbayan Box and once I got here buy it all over again brand new or have several things hand made at the house, this would be for someone that just can't part with their belongings, my old furniture wouldn't hold up well to this environment.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Sorry, I have to add that I also spoke to customs in Manila and the BIR some 12 month ago and they said that they had never heard of the SRRV and the 7K free import by foreigners relocating to the Philippines.
> 
> Cheers, steve.


Apparently Steve the 2 cases where you get a break is if you are a new 13A holder there is a 30 day window and if you are a returning Filipino with plans to stay permanent with dual citizenship. Not sure on the ":window" for the dual citizenship quals. I have had a 13 A for over 5 years so that 30 day window is history. My Bride just yesterday recieved her US passport. We are going to try and get the paperwork for her dual citizenship here in the States which will come with the shipment provision as part of the paperwork. Hopefully that will deal with the brown bag requirement but I am not naive so I will send my Bride and she will prepared for such a hold up. She is very smart and she is the one you need to have negotiating should that be required. She was a barangay official when she was younger so she knows the routine. Once settled in I will be fine but all this shenanigans goes up my backside.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Greetings
> 
> Shipping a 20' container to Manila. Trying to pin down the costs of getting thru the customs folks. I am a 13A guy but have been for a number of years so that 30 day window is long gone. Furniture and household goods...all visible used. One shipping company says that i will pay nothing except what I pay up front to them - Filipino company. US company says I will pay "something" and need to go to Manila to sign for the load and pay what is owed the the government at that time.
> 
> ...


Going to the consulate in New York this Monday. I willask about my wife's situation. She will apply for dual citizenship while we are there. I guess i will go for a 40' if the rumor is true that it is a 1 time exemption. I am going to try and renew my 13A which expires shortly and ask about the USDA paperwork which supposedly has to be endorsed by the Consulate to ensure easy passage for the family mutt.

Does anyone have any queations they want asked?

Reba


----------

